# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کسی هست دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور بخونه؟ توروخدا بیاین تو

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها کدوم شما آزاد بدون کنکور میخونه؟ من احساس حقارت میکنم که برم بدون زحمت با اون کارنامه مزخرف تو رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای ندارم کنار آدمایی که صرفا برای بیکار نبودن اومدن دانشگاه بشینم سر یه کلاس. آدمایی که اکثرا بویی از متانت و ادب نبردن. تجربه دارین از دانشگاه آزاد؟ کاش میتونستم برگردم دوم دبیرستان و با انگیزه بخونم و با دوستام برم دانشگاه..رشته ای که دوستش دارم و براش تلاش کردم. احساس خیلی بدی دارم..مجبورم برم دانشگاه با اینکه نمیخوام..از آوارگی بهتره که..چه کنم؟ از تجربه تون بگین.به نظرتون چه رشته ای برم بخونم که آینده دار باشه؟ در نظر داشته باشین که سطح من صفره..خیلی از هر لحاظ تحت فشارم..خیلی. خودم روانشناسی دوست دارم ولی خانواده ام نمیذارن. یکهو انگار که برق گرفته باشدشون شروع میکنن به داد زدن و دعوا و تحقیر من. گاهی احساس میکنم دیوانه شدن..همیشه عذاب وجدان و افسردگی دارم. خیلی دلم میخواست همه منو کاملا به حال خودم رها کنن تا ببینم چه کنم با این زندگی. من دیوارم خیلی کوتاهه و نمیتونم جواب خانواده ام رو بدم..حالا مجبورم دانشگاه برم..کدوم رشته بهتره؟*

----------


## NiNi

*این انجمن پر از دل‌های خسته و درمانده است..یکی اش خود من. رنج من پزشکی قبول نشدن نیست..رنج تنها افتادن و بدون زحمت دانشگاه رفتن و راضی شدن به هر رشته ای عه..فقط یک چیزی باشه برم..خدایا از کجا به کجا کشوندی منو.*

----------


## samar_98

*اکثرا بویی از متانت و ادب نبردن؟  خوبی شما؟  زده به سرت مث اینکه 
ینی چی این حرف الان؟  ینی هرکی کنکور بده رتبه بشه آدم متین و مودبیه ودر غیر اینصورت صرفا یه آشغاله؟ باورم نمیشه همچین طرز تفکری.... 
خیلی از دوستای من تو همین دانشگاها درس خوندن و خیلیم آدمای موجه و با شخصیتین
کدوم رشته هم بسته به علاقه خودت داره الان هرکی میاد یه نظری میده اونم بر اساس احساسات و میل شخصی خودش 
یکی از دوستای من معماری میخونه و راضیه
یکی دیگه زبان میخونه و راضیه 
ببین چی دوس داری 
بابام دعوام میکنه و مامانم گیسمو میکشه رو بنداز دور 
ایشالا سایه شون همیشه بالا سرت باشه ولی بهرحال 30 سال،  40 سال دیگه زبونم لال ممکنه نباشن 
اون وخ تو میمونی و خودت 
افسار زندگیتو بگیر دستت برو جلو ببین چی میخای انقدم دنیارو تیره و تار نکن براخودت.  دانشگاه دانشگاهه دیگه تهش هممون بیکاریم*

----------


## a.t.n

پیغام خصوصی تون رو چک کنید

----------


## a.t.n

نه تهش همون بی کار نیستیم  :Yahoo (43): 
واقعا انتخاب رشته مهمه 
رشته هایی مثل مهندسی کامپیوتر _مدیریت بازرگانی _حسابداری _ مدیریت مالی _مدیریت دولتی 
رشته های خوبین با اینا میشه توی آزمونهای استخدامی ادارات شرکت کرد 
فقط حین تحصیل خوب بخونید و دنبال درس باشین 
و برای آزمونا استخدامی حتما مطالعه داشته باشین 
و به حرف اطرافیان هم توجه نکنید که فقط بلدن انرژی منفی بدن 
تا مقطع لیسانس هم خوندید سریع بگردید دنبال اطلاعیه های استخدامی ادارات چون بیشتر کسایی که میخوان لیسانس هست دنبال فوق نرید که فقط استخدام شدن خودتون رو محدود میکنید 
بعدا رفتید سرکار بعد اون موقع به فکر گرفتن فوق و دکترا باشید که حقوقتون هم افزایش پیدا میکنه

----------


## _nabat

"آدمایی که از سر بیکاری میان"
درباره این جملت
من یکی از رشته های علوم پایه خوندم دو ترم.بین بچه های کلاسمون شاید فقط 2 نفر بودن که درس نمیحوندن.بستگی به رشته ای که انتخاب می کنی هم داره.بیشتر بچه های علوم پایه درس خونن

----------


## _nabat

در مورد رشته هم
اگه به کارعملی و طراحی وخیاطی علاقه داری،بنظر من طراحی لباس رشته ی خوبیه.میتونی برای خودت کار کنی و محدود نیستی.
مدیریت مالی وحسابداری هم همونطوری که دوستمون گفت رشته های خوبین برای استخدام شدن مخصوصا توی بانک

----------


## Mysterious

*دوستم شیمی آزاد میخونه بدون کنکور خیلی راضیه
در ضمن دانشگاه آزاد بستگی به منطقه داره
مثلا تو تهران علوم تحقیقات و واحد شمال آدماش خیلی شاخ تر از بقیه ان
ولی سطح سواد و ادب و تفکر افراد هیچ ربطی به نوع دانشگاه نداره*

----------


## tear_goddess

بنظرم مشکل شما اینه از کنکور رسما یه غول ساختی که همه ابعاد زندگیت تحت تاثیر قرار گرفته !!
و کنکور قبول شدن رو معیار خوشبختی قرار دادی
کنکور کوچکترین چیز در زندگیت بعد از ورود به دانشگاه میشه  :Yahoo (1): 
باور کن خیلیا پاشون به دانشگاه باز شه انقدر راه های پیشرفت جلو خودشون میینن که دیگه به گذشته فکر نمیکنن
من که حتی هفته اول رتبه کنکورمم یادم رفته بود !!!
دیدت خیلی نسبت به دانشگاه آزادمنفیه !!!!! 
من همیشه وقتی تو موقعیت های ترسسناک و وحشتناک زندگیم قرار میگیرم به این فکر میکنم که فقط من نیستم که این شرایط و دارم ممکنه بعضیا باشن که شایطشون بدتر از من باشه 
تو هم به این فکر کن ممکنه خیلیا باشن که مثل تو توی دبیرستان درسشون عالی بوده اما نتیجه دلخواهشونو تو کنکور نگرفتن قطعا خیلیا این مدلین  :Yahoo (1):  و این ینی دانشگاه ازاد خوندنم خیلی آسون نیس  :Yahoo (3): 
خیلی از جاهای دنیا اصن چیزی ب اسم کنکور برای ورود به دانشگاه ندارن و به راحتی وارد دانشگاه میشن اما از اونور  به راحتی اجازه فارغ التحصیلی و ورود به بازار کار و بهشون نمیدن  :Yahoo (1): 
فقط به یه چیزی دقت کن همین جوری الکی انتخاب رشته نکن !!!
بشین سر فصل ها و چارت های درسی و بخشی از دروس تخصصی رو مطالعه کن ببین اصن میتونی با اون رشته ارتباط برقرار کنی یا نه !!!
چون تو دانشگاه چه سراسری چه آزاد عمده درس خوندن به عهده خودته !!!
و استاد صرفا مطالب کتاب و برات قابل فهم تر توضیح میده 
پس اگه همینجوری الکی یه رشته که دوس نداری رو انتخاب کنی ممکنه وسطش جا بزنی  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشی
بهت پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب "عذر خواهی بسه دختر " رو حتما مطالعه کنی

----------


## Demet

> *این انجمن پر از دل‌های خسته و درمانده است..یکی اش خود من. رنج من پزشکی قبول نشدن نیست..رنج تنها افتادن و بدون زحمت دانشگاه رفتن و راضی شدن به هر رشته ای عه..فقط یک چیزی باشه برم..خدایا از کجا به کجا کشوندی منو.*


خب حالا که گذشت وبا ناراحتیت چیزی درست نمیشه.بهتره به آینده امیدوار باشی وگذشته رو بذاری کنار

----------


## SHINER

در مورد دانشگاه ازاد بگم ک همه ازاد ها بد نیست
ولی من خودم 2 تا ازاد شهرستان اطراف مهمان رفته بودم واقعا چرت بود نمیرفتی بهتر بود
ولی ازاد شهر های بزرگ واقعا خوبه 
مثلا از ازاد تبریز کسایی بودن ک توو رشته شون سراسری تهران قبول شدن برا ارشد 
فک نکن چرته 

نظر منو بخوای یه رشته ای انتخاب کن علاقه داشته باشی توش 
مثلا برا حسابداری اکثر کار هست ولی من خودم خوشم نمیاد

من جای ت باشم زبان رو انتخاب میکنم اگ خوب بخونی همیشه کار هست 
تبلیغ اینا هم میتونی کنی برا خودت

تدریس هم رشته باکلاسی هست برا دختر

----------


## amir_reza

سلام
خسته نباشی
من ترم سه مهندسی کامپیوتر ازاد قزوینم
واقعا از اینکه تو این دانشگاهم لذت میبرم

شاید از نظر امکانات تو ایران هیچ دانشگاهی مثلش نباشه
درسته ازاده یکم کمتره توش درس میخونن
ولی تا الان هرچی دوست و همکلاسی که من باهاشون بودم یا اقازاده بودن یا پولدار و اکثرشون هم شیک و موداب و باشخصیت
ازاد شهرای کوچیک شاید یکم فرق داشته باشه

ولی من تو این دانشگامون سبک زندگیم هم داره تغیر میکنه
ولی خب پول میخواد
هم تفریح های زیادی داریم هم درس میخونیم

با اینکه شاید بگن ازاد میخونه
ولی همه تلاشمو کردم و شاگرد اولم و معدلم حدود  20 عه
راضی ام از شرایط

بعد دوسال پشت کنکور موندن و دیوونه شدن و هزارتا قرص خودن و روانی محسوب شدن

حالا یکساله تو این دانشگاه لذت میبرم


دیدت نسبت به ازاد کاملا برعکسه
موفق باشی

----------


## SHINER

اها یه چیز دیگ
میتونی بعدا هم کنکور بدی توو رشته خودت بری سراسری 
معادل سازی میکنن برات فرق نمیکنه
یعنی یه رشته الان بزنی ازادش رو 
بعد کنکور ریاضی بدی بری همون رشته سراسری 
خیلی ها رو دیدم اینجوری کردن 
کنکور ریاضی ب سختی کنکور تجربی نست
البته من 94 کنکور داده بودم
راحت میتونی قبول شی اگ خوب بخونی

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  میخواستم راهنماییت کنم ولی نهایت ادب رو رعابت کرده کرده بودی دیگه...

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


 میخواستم راهنماییت کنم ولی نهایت ادب رو رعابت کرده کرده بودی دیگه...


جناب رأی مخالفت رو دیدم، ولی نمیدونم مخالف چی هستی. من بی ادبی هم نکردم، واقعاً به مشورت دانشگاه آزادی ها احتیاج دارم.*

----------


## NiNi

*دوستان عزیز دانشگاه آزادی، من صرفاً تصورم از فضای دانشگاه آزاد رو بر اساس. شنیده هام گفتم. و از شما خواستم تأیید کنید که آیا فضا اونجوریه یا نه! میخوام بدونم چه رشته ای آینده خوبی داره و کدوم دانشگاه آزاد فضای درس خوان تری داره؟  در نظر داشته باشید که من توان مطالعه ام خیلی کم شده..*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir_reza


سلام
خسته نباشی
من ترم سه مهندسی کامپیوتر ازاد قزوینم
واقعا از اینکه تو این دانشگاهم لذت میبرم

شاید از نظر امکانات تو ایران هیچ دانشگاهی مثلش نباشه
درسته ازاده یکم کمتره توش درس میخونن
ولی تا الان هرچی دوست و همکلاسی که من باهاشون بودم یا اقازاده بودن یا پولدار و اکثرشون هم شیک و موداب و باشخصیت
ازاد شهرای کوچیک شاید یکم فرق داشته باشه

ولی من تو این دانشگامون سبک زندگیم هم داره تغیر میکنه
ولی خب پول میخواد
هم تفریح های زیادی داریم هم درس میخونیم

با اینکه شاید بگن ازاد میخونه
ولی همه تلاشمو کردم و شاگرد اولم و معدلم حدود  20 عه
راضی ام از شرایط

بعد دوسال پشت کنکور موندن و دیوونه شدن و هزارتا قرص خودن و روانی محسوب شدن

حالا یکساله تو این دانشگاه لذت میبرم


دیدت نسبت به ازاد کاملا برعکسه
موفق باشی


شاید من چون نمیتونم رشته دلخواهم رو بخونم دید منفی دارم به همه چی..آزاد قزوین خوبه ولی خیلی با شهر فاصله داره و آدمی مثل من که اهل بیرون رفتن نیست و اصلا بلد نیست خط واحد چیه تاکسی چیه، نمیتونه بره اونجا. من ساکن قزوین نیستم ولی میتونستم یه جورایی برم آزاد قزوین ولی خب موقعیت دانشگاه خیلی بده. اکثر دانشگاه های آزاد اینجورین. تو شهر خودمون نزدیک خونمونه که اونم نگرانم سطحش ضعیف باشه دانشگاه.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SHINER


در مورد دانشگاه ازاد بگم ک همه ازاد ها بد نیست
ولی من خودم 2 تا ازاد شهرستان اطراف مهمان رفته بودم واقعا چرت بود نمیرفتی بهتر بود
ولی ازاد شهر های بزرگ واقعا خوبه 
مثلا از ازاد تبریز کسایی بودن ک توو رشته شون سراسری تهران قبول شدن برا ارشد 
فک نکن چرته 

نظر منو بخوای یه رشته ای انتخاب کن علاقه داشته باشی توش 
مثلا برا حسابداری اکثر کار هست ولی من خودم خوشم نمیاد

من جای ت باشم زبان رو انتخاب میکنم اگ خوب بخونی همیشه کار هست 
تبلیغ اینا هم میتونی کنی برا خودت

تدریس هم رشته باکلاسی هست برا دختر


کدوم آزاد ها رفته بودی که چرت بودن؟ اردبیل بود بینشون؟! من بعد از ۶ سال پشت کنکور دارم میرم یه رشته عادی بدون کنکور و این یعنی اتلاف سال‌های قبل..علاوه بر اینکه مسخره فامیل میشم و دیگه رسماً به ریشم میخندن، تحقیر شدن توسط خانواده ام فکر کنم منو سکته بده. به پوچی عجیبی تو زندگی رسیدم که همه راه ها رو به روم بسته..خیلی رشته خوبیه زبان و میدونم که کار داره ولی واسه قوم من اُفت داره من زبان بخونم..گرفتار چشم و هم چشمی شدن خانواده من عجیب.. فک کن ۲۳ سالگی تازه ترم اول یه رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزادم..یعنی رسماً ۶ سال رو انداختم فاضلاب.*

----------


## SHINER

> *
> 
> کدوم آزاد ها رفته بودی که چرت بودن؟ اردبیل بود بینشون؟! من بعد از ۶ سال پشت کنکور دارم میرم یه رشته عادی بدون کنکور و این یعنی اتلاف سال‌های قبل..علاوه بر اینکه مسخره فامیل میشم و دیگه رسماً به ریشم میخندن، تحقیر شدن توسط خانواده ام فکر کنم منو سکته بده. به پوچی عجیبی تو زندگی رسیدم که همه راه ها رو به روم بسته..خیلی رشته خوبیه زبان و میدونم که کار داره ولی واسه قوم من اُفت داره من زبان بخونم..گرفتار چشم و هم چشمی شدن خانواده من عجیب.. فک کن ۲۳ سالگی تازه ترم اول یه رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزادم..یعنی رسماً ۶ سال رو انداختم فاضلاب.*



ن اردبیل نبود بینشون
با چرا این قد نا امیدی هم سن منم هستی
فک کردی اونایی ک دانشگاه رفتن خ خوشحالن ک ت ناراحتی چرا پشت موندی
من خودم میگفتم کاش اصلا یونی نرفته بودم
ببین الان من خودم توو این انجمن مهندس برق شریف دیدم میخواس دوباره کنکور شرکت کنه
از سایر داشنگاه های خوبم دیدم ک میخواد دوباره کنکور بده 
من خودمم احتمالا باز کنکور میدم نشد میرم ارشد 
منظور فک نکن فقط ت هستی زندگی ت ب باد رفته و اینا 
ب هر حال ماهی رو هر وقت از اب بگیری تازه س
توو همین انجمن کلی تاپیک بوده از کلی ادم ک میخواستن دوباره کنکور بدن 


ب نظرم زندگیت رو توو کنکور خلاصه نکن
من خودم دبیری دوس ندارم همش یه حرف تکراری رو مدام بگی
ولی خب زبان واقعا خوبه چون زبان ادم هم تقویت میشه

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




کدوم آزاد ها رفته بودی که چرت بودن؟ اردبیل بود بینشون؟! من بعد از ۶ سال پشت کنکور دارم میرم یه رشته عادی بدون کنکور و این یعنی اتلاف سال‌های قبل..علاوه بر اینکه مسخره فامیل میشم و دیگه رسماً به ریشم میخندن، تحقیر شدن توسط خانواده ام فکر کنم منو سکته بده. به پوچی عجیبی تو زندگی رسیدم که همه راه ها رو به روم بسته..خیلی رشته خوبیه زبان و میدونم که کار داره ولی واسه قوم من اُفت داره من زبان بخونم..گرفتار چشم و هم چشمی شدن خانواده من عجیب.. فک کن ۲۳ سالگی تازه ترم اول یه رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزادم..یعنی رسماً ۶ سال رو انداختم فاضلاب.


ببین من یه رفیقی دارم همسن خودمه 21 سالشه با یه آقا پسری ازدواج کرده که الان 30 سالشه و تازه ترم 4 پزشکی دانشگاه آزاده اردبیله ینی در بهترین شرایط اگه همه درساشو بموقع پاس شه تو.35 سالگی تموم میکنه.
اینکه تو فک میکنی کل دانشگاه منتظر اینن که تو بری دانشگاه و اونا مسخره ت کنن واقعا اشتباهه
هرکی سرش تو کار خودشه. تو خیلی به اطرافیانت فک میکنی خیلی حرف مردم رو بولد میکنی و این برا ما خیلی عجیبه...
مردم فوقش دو روز یه هفته خبرای تورو دست به دست کنن بعدش دیگه کی به کیه..
همه چی به مهارت و فعالیتای خودت بستگی داره. قبل از همه چیز رو شخصیتت کارکن. این همه ضعف و دهن بینی رو دور کن از خودت
اگه یه دانشگاه آزاد لاکچری میخوای، دانشگاه ازاد تهران،تبریز و اردبیل  خوبن*

----------


## ha.hg

> *
> 
> کدوم آزاد ها رفته بودی که چرت بودن؟ اردبیل بود بینشون؟! من بعد از ۶ سال پشت کنکور دارم میرم یه رشته عادی بدون کنکور و این یعنی اتلاف سال‌های قبل..علاوه بر اینکه مسخره فامیل میشم و دیگه رسماً به ریشم میخندن، تحقیر شدن توسط خانواده ام فکر کنم منو سکته بده. به پوچی عجیبی تو زندگی رسیدم که همه راه ها رو به روم بسته..خیلی رشته خوبیه زبان و میدونم که کار داره ولی واسه قوم من اُفت داره من زبان بخونم..گرفتار چشم و هم چشمی شدن خانواده من عجیب.. فک کن ۲۳ سالگی تازه ترم اول یه رشته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزادم..یعنی رسماً ۶ سال رو انداختم فاضلاب.*


سلام
 میخواستم منم نظرمو بدم ویه راهنمایی هم کنم ولی مشکل شما بنظرم اینجا حل بشو نیس.
فقط میتونم بگم این کتابو بخونید . 70 صفحه بیشترنیسhttp://iran-paper.ir/Book/khodet%20r...ana%20nade.pdf

----------


## NiNi

*من خیلی آواره موندم بچه ها. اصلاً مطمئن نیستم که چه کنم. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم. ولی زندگی من بدون رسیدن به پزشکی بی معناست. چون واقعاً تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم. اصلاً هم برام مهم نیست درآمد باشه یا نه. میخوام برای چیزی زحمت بکشم که دوستش دارم. یک مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم پزشکی قبول بشم. واقعا دیگه از هر چی درس و کنکوره خسته شدم با اینکه هیچ وقت درس نخوندم، از این جو کنکوری خسته شدم. ولی از طرفی هم جز پزشکی دستم به خوندن چیزی نمیره. یک مشکل دیگه هم اینه که من شخصیت منزوی دارم و وسواس فکری شدید دارم و over thinker هم هستم اساسی. مثلاً از وقتی یادمه پیدا کردن صندلی تو امتحانات برام رنج عظیمی بود و هست. انقدر به ریزجزئیات فکر میکنم و بابتش استرس میکشم که جونم بالا میاد. شما فکر کن دو نفر رو ببینم دارن با هم میگن میخندن من تا سال‌های سال یادم میاد استرس میگیرم مطمئنم به من میخندیدن..من کاملا مردم گریزم و حتی اگه شما رو هم حضوری ببینم فرار میکنم. داغونِ داغونم بچه ها و هیچکس هم درک نمیکنه.*

----------


## NiNi

*جالب ترین قسمت مشکلات من اینه که از ظاهرم نمیشه فهمید..البته چرا، اگه کسی منِ ۱۴ سال پیش رو یادش باشه و با الان مقایسه کنه، میبینه که بینهایت عوض شدم. آدمی به اون سرزندگی، پر از عشق پر از امید، مثل گلی که پژمرد. لبخند من به مرور زمان محو شد. این رخوت روحی امکان نداره بذاره من کاری برای این زندگی بکنم. امیدوارم بتونم یه رشته ای برم.*

----------


## God_of_war

> *من خیلی آواره موندم بچه ها. اصلاً مطمئن نیستم که چه کنم. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم. ولی زندگی من بدون رسیدن به پزشکی بی معناست. چون واقعاً تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم. اصلاً هم برام مهم نیست درآمد باشه یا نه. میخوام برای چیزی زحمت بکشم که دوستش دارم. یک مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم پزشکی قبول بشم. واقعا دیگه از هر چی درس و کنکوره خسته شدم با اینکه هیچ وقت درس نخوندم، از این جو کنکوری خسته شدم. ولی از طرفی هم جز پزشکی دستم به خوندن چیزی نمیره. یک مشکل دیگه هم اینه که من شخصیت منزوی دارم و وسواس فکری شدید دارم و over thinker هم هستم اساسی. مثلاً از وقتی یادمه پیدا کردن صندلی تو امتحانات برام رنج عظیمی بود و هست. انقدر به ریزجزئیات فکر میکنم و بابتش استرس میکشم که جونم بالا میاد. شما فکر کن دو نفر رو ببینم دارن با هم میگن میخندن من تا سال‌های سال یادم میاد استرس میگیرم مطمئنم به من میخندیدن..من کاملا مردم گریزم و حتی اگه شما رو هم حضوری ببینم فرار میکنم. داغونِ داغونم بچه ها و هیچکس هم درک نمیکنه.*


با مورد اولت همدردم بقیش رو نه. دوس دارم یه شغل داشته باشم بعد هر چند سال که دلم بخواد پشت کنکور بمونم به هیچ کسم هیچ ربطی نداشته باشه.

----------


## majidarts

> *من خیلی آواره موندم بچه ها. اصلاً مطمئن نیستم که چه کنم. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم. ولی زندگی من بدون رسیدن به پزشکی بی معناست. چون واقعاً تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم. اصلاً هم برام مهم نیست درآمد باشه یا نه. میخوام برای چیزی زحمت بکشم که دوستش دارم. یک مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم پزشکی قبول بشم. واقعا دیگه از هر چی درس و کنکوره خسته شدم با اینکه هیچ وقت درس نخوندم، از این جو کنکوری خسته شدم. ولی از طرفی هم جز پزشکی دستم به خوندن چیزی نمیره. یک مشکل دیگه هم اینه که من شخصیت منزوی دارم و وسواس فکری شدید دارم و over thinker هم هستم اساسی. مثلاً از وقتی یادمه پیدا کردن صندلی تو امتحانات برام رنج عظیمی بود و هست. انقدر به ریزجزئیات فکر میکنم و بابتش استرس میکشم که جونم بالا میاد. شما فکر کن دو نفر رو ببینم دارن با هم میگن میخندن من تا سال‌های سال یادم میاد استرس میگیرم مطمئنم به من میخندیدن..من کاملا مردم گریزم و حتی اگه شما رو هم حضوری ببینم فرار میکنم. داغونِ داغونم بچه ها و هیچکس هم درک نمیکنه.*


چقدر وحشتناک (!)
بنظرم یه هدف درست حسابی بر حسب شخصیت پیچیدت پیدا کن
بی واسطه , بی منت و اونجوری که خودت دوست داری !

فکر نکنم کنکور و چیزای دیگه بتونه خوشحالت کنه

----------


## _nabat

> *من خیلی آواره موندم بچه ها. اصلاً مطمئن نیستم که چه کنم. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم. ولی زندگی من بدون رسیدن به پزشکی بی معناست. چون واقعاً تنها چیزی که علاقه دارم. اصلاً هم برام مهم نیست درآمد باشه یا نه. میخوام برای چیزی زحمت بکشم که دوستش دارم. یک مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چیکار کنم پزشکی قبول بشم. واقعا دیگه از هر چی درس و کنکوره خسته شدم با اینکه هیچ وقت درس نخوندم، از این جو کنکوری خسته شدم. ولی از طرفی هم جز پزشکی دستم به خوندن چیزی نمیره. یک مشکل دیگه هم اینه که من شخصیت منزوی دارم و وسواس فکری شدید دارم و over thinker هم هستم اساسی. مثلاً از وقتی یادمه پیدا کردن صندلی تو امتحانات برام رنج عظیمی بود و هست. انقدر به ریزجزئیات فکر میکنم و بابتش استرس میکشم که جونم بالا میاد. شما فکر کن دو نفر رو ببینم دارن با هم میگن میخندن من تا سال‌های سال یادم میاد استرس میگیرم مطمئنم به من میخندیدن..من کاملا مردم گریزم و حتی اگه شما رو هم حضوری ببینم فرار میکنم. داغونِ داغونم بچه ها و هیچکس هم درک نمیکنه.*


ببین اگه بخوام رک باشم باید بگم اگه تو واقعا پزشکیو دوست داشتی مینشستی ودرس میخوندی.با یجا نشستن وتماشا کردن وضعیتت تغییری نمی کنه.
بنظرم تا سالهای بیشتری از زندگیتو بخاطر این کارات از دست ندادی به روانشناس و روان پزشک مراجعه کنی.

----------


## majidarts

> ببین اگه بخوام رک باشم باید بگم اگه تو واقعا پزشکیو دوست داشتی مینشستی ودرس میخوندی.با یجا نشستن وتماشا کردن وضعیتت تغییری نمی کنه.
> بنظرم تا سالهای بیشتری از زندگیتو بخاطر این کارات از دست ندادی به روانشناس و روان پزشک مراجعه کنی.


مخالفم  :Yahoo (117): 
تا ندونی واسه چی درس میخونی و واسه چی میخوای پزشک بشی بازم داری وقتتو هدر میدی

اگه بخاطر پوله و عشق و حال و جاه و مقامه ؟!

از الان تا 5 سال دیگه واسه یه بانک زدن برنامه ریزی کنه به همون چیزایی که میخواد میرسه !

----------


## _nabat

> مخالفم 
> تا ندونی واسه چی درس میخونی و واسه چی میخوای پزشک بشی بازم داری وقتتو هدر میدی
> 
> اگه بخاطر پوله و عشق و حال و جاه و مقامه ؟!
> 
> از الان تا 5 سال دیگه واسه یه بانک زدن برنامه ریزی کنه به همون چیزایی که میخواد میرسه !


6سال زمان برای فکر کردن به این موضوع بنظرت کافی نبوده؟
این خانم نشسته یه گوشه،منتظر دو دستی پزشکیو تقدیمش کنن،برای رسیدن به پزشکی،باید سختی کشید

----------


## Maja7080

یه مشاو‌ر تحصیلی خوب واسه خودت پیدا کن که کمکت کنه برای کنکور مجدد
اگه حوصله درس خوندن نداری یکی دوسال بیخیال کنکور شو،از جو کنکور بیا بیرون بعد دوباره شروع کن به خوندن
مشکلت اینه اصلا به راهنمایی دیگران هم توجه نمیکنی،اینجور که مشخصه دانشگاه هم نمیخوای بری دوست داری فقط بشینی تو خونه،ولی مطمئن باش بری دانشگاه حال و هوات عوض میشه،اگه قصدت برای کنکور جدیه،یه رشته ای مثل زبان بخون که به دردت بخوره

----------


## Story

> *جالب ترین قسمت مشکلات من اینه که از ظاهرم نمیشه فهمید..البته چرا، اگه کسی منِ ۱۴ سال پیش رو یادش باشه و با الان مقایسه کنه، میبینه که بینهایت عوض شدم. آدمی به اون سرزندگی، پر از عشق پر از امید، مثل گلی که پژمرد. لبخند من به مرور زمان محو شد. این رخوت روحی امکان نداره بذاره من کاری برای این زندگی بکنم. امیدوارم بتونم یه رشته ای برم.*


هنوزم میتونی همون آدم قبلی بشی،به شرط اینکه تلاش کنی.گذشته رو فراموش کن.مهم نیس چی پیش اومده.از الان به بعدو خوب بساز.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryamjz


یه مشاو‌ر تحصیلی خوب واسه خودت پیدا کن که کمکت کنه برای کنکور مجدد
اگه حوصله درس خوندن نداری یکی دوسال بیخیال کنکور شو،از جو کنکور بیا بیرون بعد دوباره شروع کن به خوندن
مشکلت اینه اصلا به راهنمایی دیگران هم توجه نمیکنی،اینجور که مشخصه دانشگاه هم نمیخوای بری دوست داری فقط بشینی تو خونه،ولی مطمئن باش بری دانشگاه حال و هوات عوض میشه،اگه قصدت برای کنکور جدیه،یه رشته ای مثل زبان بخون که به دردت بخوره


من تنها چیزی که میخوام خونه نشستنه..از وقتی یادمه بابام همیشه تحقیرم می‌کرد و فحشهایی میداد که حتی نمیتونم اینجا بگم،من تا ۱۲ سالگیم خیلی اهل گردش و...بودم. بعد از اون حتی نمیتونم برم سوپرمارکت یه شکلات بخرم..مجبور بشم با آدما حرف بزنم تپش قلب میگیرم و همیشه احساس میکنم همه از من بدشون میاد..اضافه کنید به حرفای بابام محیط ایران رو..همه با چشماشونو اداهاشونم آدم رو مسخره میکنن. من عاشق پزشکی بودم و هستم، ولی همیشه با درس نخوندن و پشت کنکور موندن عمدی، برای خونه نشینی زمان میخریدم. تا الان که دیگه همه خسته شدن و منم علمم از بین رفت. خودمم نمیفهمم چرا هیچی نمیخوندم. الان نمیتونم بخونم چون میدونم که خیلی سوادم کمه و نمیشه.. حتی در حد دوم دبیرستان هم نیستم که برم باهاشون کلاس کمکی بشینم. ولی دیگه میرم دانشگاه. یکسال هم وقفه میدم و سال بعد کنکور میدم. فقط نمیدونم آدمایی مثل من که درسشون اینقدر ضعیفه که با خوندن متوجه نمیشن، چیکار میکنن؟ فکر کنید من زیست دوم دبیرستانو بخونم، چجوری کنکوری بخونم؟ میدونید این چیزا زمان بر عه و اعصاب می‌خواد که من ندارم.. برای اینکه آرامش بگیرم با خودم میگم از فردا، از پس فردا، تا امروز رو خوش باشم. استراحت با امید اینکه بالاخره میخونم و میشه(کاذب)..*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _nabat


6سال زمان برای فکر کردن به این موضوع بنظرت کافی نبوده؟
این خانم نشسته یه گوشه،منتظر دو دستی پزشکیو تقدیمش کنن،برای رسیدن به پزشکی،باید سختی کشید


امان از قضاوت..من ننشستم یه گوشه پزشکی رو بهم تقدیم کنن. به باور من آدم باید آماده پزشکی خوندن باشه و این آمادگی با تلاش زیاد و تمرین سخت کوشی به دست میاد. من الان آمادگیش رو ندارم.  ناراحتم که چرا به خاطر تلاش نکردن مجبورم رشته و دانشگاهی برم که دوست ندارم.چرا قدر زمانی که داشتم رو ندونستم. چرا همه چیز دست به دست هم داده تا من به موجودی تبدیل بشم که حالم ازش بهم میخوره.. من ۶ سال رو درس نخوندم چون مدرسه ما بی نهایت مزخرف بود و من تا سال ۹۶ اصلاً نمیدونستم تأثیر معدل سال کنکور من یعنی ۹۳ قطعی بوده. کلاً از مرحله پرت بودم. بعدش هم هر سال به امید کاذب ایشاا...سال بعد هدر رفت. همین.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط majidarts


مخالفم 
تا ندونی واسه چی درس میخونی و واسه چی میخوای پزشک بشی بازم داری وقتتو هدر میدی

اگه بخاطر پوله و عشق و حال و جاه و مقامه ؟!

از الان تا 5 سال دیگه واسه یه بانک زدن برنامه ریزی کنه به همون چیزایی که میخواد میرسه !



پول میخوام چکار..همین الان هم کلی درآمد دارم..میخوام کاری رو انجام بدم که بهش علاقه دارم.*

----------


## Maja7080

> *
> 
> من تنها چیزی که میخوام خونه نشستنه..از وقتی یادمه بابام همبشه تحقیرم می‌کرد و فحشهایی میداد که حتی نمیتونم اینجا بگم،من تا ۱۲ سالگیم خیلی اهل گردش و...بودم. بعد از اون حتی نمیتونم برم سوپرمارکت یه شکلات بخرم..مجبور بشم با آدما حرف بزنم تپش قلب میگیرم و همیشه احساس میکنم همه از من بدشون میاد..اضافه کنید به حرفای بابام محیط ایران رو..همه با چشماشونو اداهاشونم آدم رو مسخره میکنن. من عاشق پزشکی بودم و هستم، ولی همیشه با درس نخوندن و پشت کنکور موندن عمدی، برای خونه نشینی زمان میخریدم. تا الان که دیگه همه خسته شدن و منم علمم از بین رفت. خودمم نمیفهمم چرا هیچی نمیخوندم. الان نمیتونم بخونم چون میدونم که خیلی سوادم کمه و نمیشه.. حتی در حد دوم دبیرستان هم نیستم که برم باهاشون کلاس کمکی بشینم. ولی دیگه میرم دانشگاه. یکسال هم وقفه میدم و سال بعد کنکور میدم. فقط نمیدونم آدمایی مثل من که درسشون اینقدر ضعیفه که با خوندن متوجه نمیشن، چیکار میکنن؟ فکر کنید من زیست دوم دبیرستانو بخونم، چجوری کنکوری بخونم؟ میدونید این چیزا زمان بر عه و اعصاب می‌خواد که من ندارم.. برای اینکه آرامش بگیرم با خودم میگم از فردا، از پس فردا، تا امروز رو خوش باشم. استراحت با امید اینکه بالاخره میخونم و میشه(کاذب)..*


منم مشکل تورو دارم البته به صورت خفیف،دوست دارم همش تو خونه بشینم،خیلی هم تیکه شنیدم سر این کنکور،منم واقعا نمیدونم چرا درس نخوندم و همش امروز و فردا میکردم
اما نشستم خوب فکر کردم،چیزهایی که بهشون علاقه دارم رو روی کاغذ نوشتم و الان راهم مشخصه
تو هم بشین خوب فکر کن ازت خواهش میکنم،شاید علاقه ات به پزشکی به خاطر حرف خانوادت باشه،اگه علاقت به این رشته قلبیه،یکم به خودت استراحت بده و اصلا حرف کنکور رو نزن حتی به نظرم این سایت هم نیا،بعد از یه سال دوباره از نو شروع کن

----------


## a.t.n

> *
> 
> من تنها چیزی که میخوام خونه نشستنه..از وقتی یادمه بابام همبشه تحقیرم می‌کرد و فحشهایی میداد که حتی نمیتونم اینجا بگم،من تا ۱۲ سالگیم خیلی اهل گردش و...بودم. بعد از اون حتی نمیتونم برم سوپرمارکت یه شکلات بخرم..مجبور بشم با آدما حرف بزنم تپش قلب میگیرم و همیشه احساس میکنم همه از من بدشون میاد..اضافه کنید به حرفای بابام محیط ایران رو..همه با چشماشونو اداهاشونم آدم رو مسخره میکنن. من عاشق پزشکی بودم و هستم، ولی همیشه با درس نخوندن و پشت کنکور موندن عمدی، برای خونه نشینی زمان میخریدم. تا الان که دیگه همه خسته شدن و منم علمم از بین رفت. خودمم نمیفهمم چرا هیچی نمیخوندم. الان نمیتونم بخونم چون میدونم که خیلی سوادم کمه و نمیشه.. حتی در حد دوم دبیرستان هم نیستم که برم باهاشون کلاس کمکی بشینم. ولی دیگه میرم دانشگاه. یکسال هم وقفه میدم و سال بعد کنکور میدم. فقط نمیدونم آدمایی مثل من که درسشون اینقدر ضعیفه که با خوندن متوجه نمیشن، چیکار میکنن؟ فکر کنید من زیست دوم دبیرستانو بخونم، چجوری کنکوری بخونم؟ میدونید این چیزا زمان بر عه و اعصاب می‌خواد که من ندارم.. برای اینکه آرامش بگیرم با خودم میگم از فردا، از پس فردا، تا امروز رو خوش باشم. استراحت با امید اینکه بالاخره میخونم و میشه(کاذب)..*


((آدمایی که مثل من درسشون ضعیفه چیکار میکنن؟))

از کتابهایی مثل سیر تا پیاز گاج ،آموزش شگفت انگیز خیلی سبز ،درسنامه ها شیمی مبتکران بهمن بازرگانی یا فیلم های آلا در کنار کتاب درسی استفاده میکنن 
بعد این مرحله هم میرن تست آموزشی میزنن 
بقیه اش هم قبلا داخل پیغام خصوصی در مورد نحوه برنامه ریزی کردن برای درسا  بهتون یه مشاور معرفی کرده بودم که برید گوش کنید وویسش رو .

----------


## Colonius

شما اختلال s.a.d داری درمانشم کلونازپام یا پروپرانولول 10 میل هست

----------


## majidarts

> *
> 
> من تنها چیزی که میخوام خونه نشستنه..از وقتی یادمه بابام همبشه تحقیرم می‌کرد و فحشهایی میداد که حتی نمیتونم اینجا بگم،من تا ۱۲ سالگیم خیلی اهل گردش و...بودم. بعد از اون حتی نمیتونم برم سوپرمارکت یه شکلات بخرم..مجبور بشم با آدما حرف بزنم تپش قلب میگیرم و همیشه احساس میکنم همه از من بدشون میاد..اضافه کنید به حرفای بابام محیط ایران رو..همه با چشماشونو اداهاشونم آدم رو مسخره میکنن. من عاشق پزشکی بودم و هستم، ولی همیشه با درس نخوندن و پشت کنکور موندن عمدی، برای خونه نشینی زمان میخریدم. تا الان که دیگه همه خسته شدن و منم علمم از بین رفت. خودمم نمیفهمم چرا هیچی نمیخوندم. الان نمیتونم بخونم چون میدونم که خیلی سوادم کمه و نمیشه.. حتی در حد دوم دبیرستان هم نیستم که برم باهاشون کلاس کمکی بشینم. ولی دیگه میرم دانشگاه. یکسال هم وقفه میدم و سال بعد کنکور میدم. فقط نمیدونم آدمایی مثل من که درسشون اینقدر ضعیفه که با خوندن متوجه نمیشن، چیکار میکنن؟ فکر کنید من زیست دوم دبیرستانو بخونم، چجوری کنکوری بخونم؟ میدونید این چیزا زمان بر عه و اعصاب می‌خواد که من ندارم.. برای اینکه آرامش بگیرم با خودم میگم از فردا، از پس فردا، تا امروز رو خوش باشم. استراحت با امید اینکه بالاخره میخونم و میشه(کاذب)..*


چه وحشتناک :Yahoo (2): 
قطعا ایده دادن مشکلتو رفع نمیکنه , شایدم بدتر کنه و بهتر نکنه 

ولی ایده من اینه که بری سمت کتابای موفقیت , که مشکلات کوچیکی که از طرف تو هست ! رو رفع کنی

چمدونم , غورباقه ات را غورت بده , موفقیت در 20 روز , یا کتابای دارن هاردی 

تا یکم از این سطح بیای بیرون بعدش تصمیمایی که دوست داری رو بگیری


موفق باشی

----------


## Story

> چه وحشتناک
> قطعا ایده دادن مشکلتو رفع نمیکنه , شایدم بدتر کنه و بهتر نکنه 
> 
> ولی ایده من اینه که بری سمت کتابای موفقیت , که مشکلات کوچیکی که از طرف تو هست ! رو رفع کنی
> 
> چمدونم , غورباقه ات را غورت بده , موفقیت در 20 روز , یا کتابای دارن هاردی 
> 
> تا یکم از این سطح بیای بیرون بعدش تصمیمایی که دوست داری رو بگیری
> 
> ...


ایشون افسردگی داره وکسی که افسردس اصلا نمیتونه حتی یه ورق از یه کتابو بخونه
نی نی چرا درمانو شروع نمی کنی؟

----------


## majidarts

> ایشون افسردگی داره وکسی که افسردس اصلا نمیتونه حتی یه ورق از یه کتابو بخونه
> نی نی چرا درمانو شروع نمی کنی؟


 :Yahoo (21):  طبق گفته تو افسردگی داره ایشون , و نمیتونه حتی یه ورق کتابو بخونه اون وقت میتونه درمانو شروع کنه ؟ 
چمدونم بره پیش روان شناس ؟ روان کاو ؟ قدم قدم برداره تا مطب؟! 

اصن درست نیست حرفت ,


تازه چرا اینقدر دوست داری خیلی راحت به همنوع خودت بیماری بچسبونی -_-

----------


## M.javaddd

ببین بنظرم در کنار دانشگاهت، یه کار هنری رو شروع کن به یاد گرفتن و کم کم سعی کن از طریق اینستاگرام و تلگرام، ازش درامد هم داشته باشی..باور کن از زمین به آسمون میرسی‌‌...کسی رو‌ میشناسم در وضعیت دقیقا مشابه تو، شروع کرد به کار هنری و عروسک سازی، الان نزدیک ماهی دو تومن درامدشه و قاعدتا برای یه دختر این مبلغ کافیه؛ از اون مهمتر اینکه خوشحاله و هدف پیدا کرده....

----------


## spring__girl

سلام عزیزجان
معمولا اینجور تاپیک ها چیزی نمینویسم چون نظر شخصی منه و میترسم کسی تصمیمی اشتباه با نظر شخصی من بگیره ولی شرایط تو رو چون میتونم درک کنم کاملا دوست داشتم نطر شخصیمو بنویسم..
بنظر من اگر واقعا روانشناسی دوست داری بدون توجه به والدین بخون چون خیلی رشته شیرینیه و دیدت رو عوض میکنه کتاباشو نسبتا خوندم که میگم..ولی دانشگاه رفتن مشکل رو حل نمیکنه چون دقیقا میفهمم خوندن و نفهمیدن یعنی چی..کاملا میدونم چی میگی..۲ سال اینجوری بودم بکوب..با کمک مامانم و با مشکلات شدیدا زیاد روان درمانی و شروع کردم ولی اصلا خوب جلو نمیرفتم..حتی بدتر هم شدم..طول درمان مبتلا به مازوخیزم هم شدم.درس سرمو بخوره تو خودم مونده بودم..از بس خودمو کتک میزدم و دستامو پاهامو با تیغ میبریدم شبیه مرده ها شده بودم..رواندرمانی به تنهایی جواب نداد و در کنار مشاوره دکترم فرستاد منو نوروفیدبک..یعنی باورم نمیشد..نوار مغزیم رو هنوزم دارم nourons has been blocked..د این حد یعنی نورون ها راهشون بسته شده بود :Yahoo (21): درس چیه هیچی نمیفهمیدم.حتی خنده و گریه هم نمیفهمیدم.با خواب هم که کلا قهر بودم..ولی نوروفیدبک انگار معجزه بود..انگار پارچ آب یخ برای تشنه تو کویر بود..خوشحالم کم نیاوردم ۲ سال رو.۲ ساااال کم چیزی نیست..لحظه ب لحظه حال بد و گریه و خودزنی و خیلی چیزا که جاش نیست اینجا..بعدش ک کمی بهتر شد اوضاعم ۲۰ جلسه دیگه نوروفیدبک رفتم درکنار مشاوره یعنی خودم خودمو یادم رفته بود..ولی معجزه شد معجزه..زندگیمو مدیونم به دکتر روانشناسم..بعدش ک بشه بهمن سال پیش اواسطش کتاب دستم گرفتم :Yahoo (21): یعنی فرق بین هسته و سیتوپلاسم رو هم نمیدونستم :Yahoo (21): چقدر سخت بود..ولی شروع کردم..این مابین هم فک نکن خانواده مثل کوه پشتم بودنا :Yahoo (21): قشنگ سرکوفت و دعوا و تحقیر و هرچی دلت بخواد
من ولی خوندم 
دردام یادم میومد ولی میخوندم 
بکوب تا خود شب کنکور خوندم و میانگین ۶۵ عمومی زدم و ۳۵ اختصاصی..رتبه ۱۵۸۰۰ منطقه۱ فک کنم..ولی این برای من قد رتبه ۱۵ می ارزید
بعد ۲ سال و خورده ای درد و عذاب بالاخره مغزم به درس عادت کرد..
دلایلش هم بماند ولی خیلی سخت بود
خیلی
هنوزم با یاداوری اون روزای روان درمانی قلبم تیر میکشه ولی شد
عزیزم برو دانشگاه حین اون برو پیش یه روانشناس امیدوارم مشکل مالی نداشته باشی..من خیلییییی هزینه کردم خیلییییییی 
بعدش که یکم احساس اوکی بودن کردی ببین میخوای رشتتتو ادامه بدی یا برگردی کنکور بدی
باز حرفی بود من در خدمتم پ خ یا پ ب جواب میدم 
موفق باشی عزیزم♡ @NiNi

----------


## Story

> طبق گفته تو افسردگی داره ایشون , و نمیتونه حتی یه ورق کتابو بخونه اون وقت میتونه درمانو شروع کنه ؟ 
> چمدونم بره پیش روان شناس ؟ روان کاو ؟ قدم قدم برداره تا مطب؟! 
> 
> اصن درست نیست حرفت ,
> 
> 
> تازه چرا اینقدر دوست داری خیلی راحت به همنوع خودت بیماری بچسبونی -_-


اوا چه ربطی داشت الان؟کتاب خوندن خیلی فرق داره با چیزی که من میگم.شما فک کن تب داری,میشینی کتاب میخونی تا تبت بیاد پایین یا میری دکتر؟
از علائم ایشون کاملا مشخصه افسردگی داره.افسردگی هم خیلی عجیب نیست که اینطوری میگی.خیلیا افسرده میشن ودرمان میکنن

----------


## mohi.goli

> *سلام بچه ها کدوم شما آزاد بدون کنکور میخونه؟ من احساس حقارت میکنم که برم بدون زحمت با اون کارنامه مزخرف تو رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای ندارم کنار آدمایی که صرفا برای بیکار نبودن اومدن دانشگاه بشینم سر یه کلاس. آدمایی که اکثرا بویی از متانت و ادب نبردن. تجربه دارین از دانشگاه آزاد؟ کاش میتونستم برگردم دوم دبیرستان و با انگیزه بخونم و با دوستام برم دانشگاه..رشته ای که دوستش دارم و براش تلاش کردم. احساس خیلی بدی دارم..مجبورم برم دانشگاه با اینکه نمیخوام..از آوارگی بهتره که..چه کنم؟ از تجربه تون بگین.به نظرتون چه رشته ای برم بخونم که آینده دار باشه؟ در نظر داشته باشین که سطح من صفره..خیلی از هر لحاظ تحت فشارم..خیلی. خودم روانشناسی دوست دارم ولی خانواده ام نمیذارن. یکهو انگار که برق گرفته باشدشون شروع میکنن به داد زدن و دعوا و تحقیر من. گاهی احساس میکنم دیوانه شدن..همیشه عذاب وجدان و افسردگی دارم. خیلی دلم میخواست همه منو کاملا به حال خودم رها کنن تا ببینم چه کنم با این زندگی. من دیوارم خیلی کوتاهه و نمیتونم جواب خانواده ام رو بدم..حالا مجبورم دانشگاه برم..کدوم رشته بهتره؟*


وا چقد از بالا به مردم نگا میکنی !
من خودم سمپادی بودم و الانم دانشگاه رشته ی بدون کنکور میخونم
همه هم با ادبن و برای بیکار بودن دانشگاه نیومدن اکثرا با هدف و با انگیزن

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


وا چقد از بالا به مردم نگا میکنی !
من خودم سمپادی بودم و الانم دانشگاه رشته ی بدون کنکور میخونم
همه هم با ادبن و برای بیکار بودن دانشگاه نیومدن اکثرا با هدف و با انگیزن


باز هم قضاوت..عزیزم من از بالا نگاه نکردم به کسی! صرفاً شنیده هام از دانشگاه آزاد رو گفتم که از اونایی که اونجا میخونن بپرسم ببینم آیا واقعا اونجوریه یا نه.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط spring__girl


سلام عزیزجان
معمولا اینجور تاپیک ها چیزی نمینویسم چون نظر شخصی منه و میترسم کسی تصمیمی اشتباه با نظر شخصی من بگیره ولی شرایط تو رو چون میتونم درک کنم کاملا دوست داشتم نطر شخصیمو بنویسم..
بنظر من اگر واقعا روانشناسی دوست داری بدون توجه به والدین بخون چون خیلی رشته شیرینیه و دیدت رو عوض میکنه کتاباشو نسبتا خوندم که میگم..ولی دانشگاه رفتن مشکل رو حل نمیکنه چون دقیقا میفهمم خوندن و نفهمیدن یعنی چی..کاملا میدونم چی میگی..۲ سال اینجوری بودم بکوب..با کمک مامانم و با مشکلات شدیدا زیاد روان درمانی و شروع کردم ولی اصلا خوب جلو نمیرفتم..حتی بدتر هم شدم..طول درمان مبتلا به مازوخیزم هم شدم.درس سرمو بخوره تو خودم مونده بودم..از بس خودمو کتک میزدم و دستامو پاهامو با تیغ میبریدم شبیه مرده ها شده بودم..رواندرمانی به تنهایی جواب نداد و در کنار مشاوره دکترم فرستاد منو نوروفیدبک..یعنی باورم نمیشد..نوار مغزیم رو هنوزم دارم nourons has been blocked..د این حد یعنی نورون ها راهشون بسته شده بوددرس چیه هیچی نمیفهمیدم.حتی خنده و گریه هم نمیفهمیدم.با خواب هم که کلا قهر بودم..ولی نوروفیدبک انگار معجزه بود..انگار پارچ آب یخ برای تشنه تو کویر بود..خوشحالم کم نیاوردم ۲ سال رو.۲ ساااال کم چیزی نیست..لحظه ب لحظه حال بد و گریه و خودزنی و خیلی چیزا که جاش نیست اینجا..بعدش ک کمی بهتر شد اوضاعم ۲۰ جلسه دیگه نوروفیدبک رفتم درکنار مشاوره یعنی خودم خودمو یادم رفته بود..ولی معجزه شد معجزه..زندگیمو مدیونم به دکتر روانشناسم..بعدش ک بشه بهمن سال پیش اواسطش کتاب دستم گرفتمیعنی فرق بین هسته و سیتوپلاسم رو هم نمیدونستمچقدر سخت بود..ولی شروع کردم..این مابین هم فک نکن خانواده مثل کوه پشتم بودناقشنگ سرکوفت و دعوا و تحقیر و هرچی دلت بخواد
من ولی خوندم 
دردام یادم میومد ولی میخوندم 
بکوب تا خود شب کنکور خوندم و میانگین ۶۵ عمومی زدم و ۳۵ اختصاصی..رتبه ۱۵۸۰۰ منطقه۱ فک کنم..ولی این برای من قد رتبه ۱۵ می ارزید
بعد ۲ سال و خورده ای درد و عذاب بالاخره مغزم به درس عادت کرد..
دلایلش هم بماند ولی خیلی سخت بود
خیلی
هنوزم با یاداوری اون روزای روان درمانی قلبم تیر میکشه ولی شد
عزیزم برو دانشگاه حین اون برو پیش یه روانشناس امیدوارم مشکل مالی نداشته باشی..من خیلییییی هزینه کردم خیلییییییی 
بعدش که یکم احساس اوکی بودن کردی ببین میخوای رشتتتو ادامه بدی یا برگردی کنکور بدی
باز حرفی بود من در خدمتم پ خ یا پ ب جواب میدم 
موفق باشی عزیزم♡ @NiNi


من فقط عذاب وجدان دارم و بی انگیزگی و گشادی شدید..ممنونم که نوشتی.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SEYED.mjtf


ببین بنظرم در کنار دانشگاهت، یه کار هنری رو شروع کن به یاد گرفتن و کم کم سعی کن از طریق اینستاگرام و تلگرام، ازش درامد هم داشته باشی..باور کن از زمین به آسمون میرسی‌‌...کسی رو‌ میشناسم در وضعیت دقیقا مشابه تو، شروع کرد به کار هنری و عروسک سازی، الان نزدیک ماهی دو تومن درامدشه و قاعدتا برای یه دختر این مبلغ کافیه؛ از اون مهمتر اینکه خوشحاله و هدف پیدا کرده....


هدفِ من فقط پزشکی عه..خوشحال نمیشم با هیچ کار دیگه ای. من پزشکی رو فقط واسه پولش نمیخوام. گاهی حتی درآمد نداره طبابت. دلم می‌خواد تا آخر زندگیم مشغول کاری باشم که علاقه دارم.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Story


ایشون افسردگی داره وکسی که افسردس اصلا نمیتونه حتی یه ورق از یه کتابو بخونه
نی نی چرا درمانو شروع نمی کنی؟


دکتر خوب و پیگیر نیست تو شهرم..سال قبل رفتم پیش یکی دارو داد روزی  ۹ تا دارو میخوردم که چاق کردن خودمو..عوارض زیادی داشتن.*

----------


## God_of_war

دانشگاه رفتن با یه رشته بی ربط بهت با هدر دادن بقیه عمرت فرقی نداره . مقصر خودمونیم اگه دقت کنی همه اینجا نصیحت کردن رو خوب بلدن ولی وقتی به خودمون میرسه جا میزنیم. علتشم اینه همیشه همه چی برا ما فراهمه و قدر چیزایی که داریمو نمیدونی مثلا من هرگز درک نکردم اگه پول یه کتاب رو نداشتم چی کار میکردم همیشه لقمه اماده دادن بهم البته یه سال کار کردم ولی پدرم نزاشت الان چوب اونو میخورم اگه یکم سختی کشیده بودم وضعم این نبود.برا همینه رتبه ۶ فلان سال یه فرد روستایی بوده چون تو سختی بزرگ شده و برا یه مدادی که تو دستشه عرق ریخته. شرمم میاد از خودم در مقابل این افراد. واقعا لیاقت ایناس دکتر شدن.

----------


## ifmvi

*چند بار توی تاپیک های قبلیت گفتم اما باز هم تاکید میکنم ،  شما حتما حتما نیاز به کمک داری ، میدونم سخته ، درک میکنم چقدر موضوع برات عذاب آوره ، اما راهش فقط درمانه ، سعیت رو کن ، حتما یک بار دیگه به روانپزشک دیگه ای جز اونی که رفته بودی مراجعه کن ، نیازی نیست حتما سرشناس باشه ، گاهی اوقات روانپزشکایی هستن که اسمشون زیاد شنیده نشده اما شیوه ی درمانیشون برای شما خوبه . حتما اقدام کن به هر ترتیبی که میتونی . من اوضاعم اسفبار بود ، خیلی بد ، از جام بلند نمیشدم ، همش توی رخت خواب بودم و احساساتِ خیلی بدی رو تجربه کردم و از خودم و زندگیم متنفر بودم ، اما به زور خودمو تا روانپزشک کشوندم و الان حالم نسبت به زمان قبل واقعا بهتره .*

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها نمیدونم میخونید این نوشته ام رو یا نه فقط خواستم بگم دانشگاهِ الکی کنسل شد..تصمیم جدی دارم که تغییر زیادی تو رفتارم ایجاد کنم و ایشاالله بتونم افکارم رو اجرا کنم.. انگیزه ی قوی دارم برای پیشرفت و یادگیری.. اولین بار در کل عمرم! نتیجه اهمیت داره ولی بیشتر برام مهمه یاد بگیرم و از خودم جلو بزنم تو همه چی. مرسی از همه اونهایی که راهنمایی کردن..دنبال بیشتر چیزای انگیزشی که پیشنهاد داده بودین رفتم و بقیه رو هم میخوام برم ببینم. خیلی کمک کننده بودن، ممنونم. خیلی دلم می‌خواد تلاش کنم برای چیزی و بهش برسم حس بدی بهم دست میده فکرِ مُفتی دانشگاه رفتن..اونم رشته ای که هیچ شناخت و علاقه ای ندارم و اگر برم نیمی از وجودم همیشه در حسرت تلاش کردن و رسیدن به هدف میمونه. ترجیح دادم به جای اتلاف وقت در دانشگاهی که هیچ میلی به رفتن اونجا ندارم، بخونم برای کنکور و هدفم ۱۴۰۰..و البته پیشرفت امسال و نهیتاً تلاش و تلاش و تلاش و تا آخر عمرم تلاش! در مورد مسائل روانی هم اگر بعد از مدتی که از تلاش‌هام برای تغییر زندگیم  گذشت حالِ دلم خوب نشد حتماً میرم پیشِ روانپزشک.*

----------


## samar_98

*این پزشکی چیست که عالم همه دیوانه ی اوست؟ 
ایشالا ک خودتو ب خودت ثابت میکنی نی نی جان....*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samar_98


این پزشکی چیست که عالم همه دیوانه ی اوست؟ 
ایشالا ک خودتو ب خودت ثابت میکنی نی نی جان....


موضوع اصلاً پزشکی نیست اینجا..درسته هدفم پزشکی عه، ولی بیشتر دلم می‌خواد تلاش کنم برای هدفم و انقدر جدی باشم که نتیجه بده.*

----------


## spring__girl

> *
> 
> من فقط عذاب وجدان دارم و بی انگیزگی و گشادی شدید..ممنونم که نوشتی.*


میدونم چیه حست..
حس میکنی کم گذاشتی
ولی من خیلی هاد بود وضعم خوب شدم.تو که چیزیت نیست خداروشکر ندار دیر بشه..به یه روانکاو مراجعه کن نه روانپزشک!!چون روانپزشک قرص میده فقط..

----------


## God_of_war

> میدونم چیه حست..
> حس میکنی کم گذاشتی
> ولی من خیلی هاد بود وضعم خوب شدم.تو که چیزیت نیست خداروشکر ندار دیر بشه..به یه روانکاو مراجعه کن نه روانپزشک!!چون روانپزشک قرص میده فقط..


چرا همه دوس دارین یکی رو دیوونه جلوه بدین یا بگین مشکل خاصی داره باید بره روانکاو و چرت و پرت بره که چی بشه بره یه پزشک با دهن گشادش که فقط فک میزنه درمانش کنه یا پولاشو خالی کنه تو جیبش. عزیز من بری دکتر ، دکتر از نقطه ضعفت سو استفاده می کنه و طوری وانمود می کنه که تو واقعا مریضی یا مشکلی داری تا حسابای بانکیتو خالی کنه تو جیبش. به نظر من تو سالمی فقط باید وقت بزاری رو ضمیر ناخوداگاهت و ارادت و انگیزه که خودت بهتر از همه ما میدونی اینا رو.

----------


## zansia

من نمیدونم برای به پزشک رسیدن باید یچکار کنین
ولی پیشنهاد میکنم حتی اگر قبول هم شدین اگر واقعا اینجور هستین که میگین به یه روانشناس (پرس و جور کنین پیش ادم حسابی برین) مراجعه کنین
با توجه به توصیفی که از خودتون کردین (من واقعا عذر میخوام که انقدر دارم رک میگم ولی) من به عنوان یه مریض اصلا دلم نمیخواد زیر دست همچین پزشکی برم


هرچند این روز ها انقدر دانشجو های پزشکی سرکنکور به خودشون فشار میارن که شما یه بار برین داشنگاه تهران محوطه جلویی دانشکده اناتومی بعد از کلاس پزشکیا باورتون نمیشه اینا ادانشجوی پزشکی باشه. میبینی بعد کلاس وایساده یه گوشه با دستایی که میلرزه سیگار روشن میکنه بعد چند پک اروم میشه  :Yahoo (2): 
بعد دین این صحنه ها و شنیدن اینکه سیگار کشیدن جز موارد خوب مصرف بین بچه های پزشکیه از یه ادم معتبر واقعا ترسیدم که این ادما قراره بشن درمانگرا اینده ما؟!

----------


## spring__girl

#اسپم

----------


## spring__girl

> چرا همه دوس دارین یکی رو دیوونه جلوه بدین یا بگین مشکل خاصی داره باید بره روانکاو و چرت و پرت بره که چی بشه بره یه پزشک با دهن گشادش که فقط فک میزنه درمانش کنه یا پولاشو خالی کنه تو جیبش. عزیز من بری دکتر ، دکتر از نقطه ضعفت سو استفاده می کنه و طوری وانمود می کنه که تو واقعا مریضی یا مشکلی داری تا حسابای بانکیتو خالی کنه تو جیبش. به نظر من تو سالمی فقط باید وقت بزاری رو ضمیر ناخوداگاهت و ارادت و انگیزه که خودت بهتر از همه ما میدونی اینا رو.


این چیزی که شما میگید اسمش کمک نیست گول زدنه..
همونطور که اول گفتم نظر شخصیمه..خودم مثل ایشون بودم و بدتر..خیلی بدتر..اگه هی میگفتم من مشکلی ندارم الان شک ندارم بیمارستان روانی بستری بودم.. :Yahoo (1): به هرحال من تجربه شخصیمو گفتم 
اگر قرار بود خودمون بتونیم همه مشکلاتمونو حل کنیم اسممون انسان نبود خدا بود..
من نه به ایشون گفتم دیوونه نه گفتم حتما برو پیش دکتر..شما هم مثل بابای من باید پیشت بمیری تا باور کنی مریضی..
چیزی رو گفتم که فک کردم برای دوستمون بهتره نه چیزی که دلخوشش کنه الکی..میتونن قبول کنن میتونن نکنن.هرکس مسئول تصمیمات خودشه..شماهم ک کلا با من مشکل داری و مهم نیست 
من دوست دارم با حقیقت کسیو ازار بدم تا اینکه با امید الکی یه مدت محدود دلخوشش کنم و بعد ۱ ماه ببینه عه من بازم حالم بد شد که..اصلا بخاطر همین اینجور تاپیکا شرکت نمیکنم که یه عده پامیشن میان هرچی بگی میکوبن..
حرف منم تموم شد.
افسار زندگیت دست خودته عزیزم @NiNi روانشناس رفتن معنیش دیوونه بودن نیست خدایی نکرده..معنیش اینه دوس دارم کسی که بیشتر از من بلده کمکم کنه..
موفق باشین..

----------


## zansia

دیدتون خیلی منفیه
من تا سال دوازدهم دست رو دست گذاشتم که رو اراده و انگیزم کار کنم هیچی به هیچی
از تابستون دوازدهم رفتم تهران پیش یه خانم مشاور
از ساعت مطالعه حداکثر نیم ساعت رسیدم به هشت ساعت
منی که تخمین رتبم 50 الی 60 هزار بود تو کنکور با وجود اینکه باید قرص معده میخوردم و سر یه سری مسائل قرص رو از یه هفته قبل نخوردم و کل تایم ادبیات معدمو چنگ زده بودم و دردش تا اواخر ریاضی ادامه داشت رتبم شدش 10 هزار (همه درسام عالی بود ادبیات رو 4 زدم)

نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنین کسی که بره پیش روانشناس دیوونس؟؟ یا مشکل خاصی داره؟؟ شما سرما میخوری میرین دکتر بهتون دارو بده. چون رفتین دکتر برای سرما خوردگی یعنی دارین میمیرین یا مشکل خاصی دارین؟
مشاور روانشناس هم اگر ایشون برن پیش یه ادم درست حسابی که واقعا سرش باشه مطمئن باشین هدفش کمک بهشون میشه نه خالی کردن حساب بانکیشون. البته اگر برن سراغ ادم حسابی

استارتر اگر تهران زندگی میکنین و اگر خواستی میتونم ادرس و اسم مشاوری که پیششون میرفتم رو بهت بدم
من خانوادم اونقدری اوضاع مالیشون خوب نبود که هزینه مشاوره براشون راحت بشه ولی پدرم گفت اگر لازمه شده وام میگیرم ولی برو. شما هم گفتی درامد داری. من شرایطتون رو نمیدونم ولی اگر شرایط مالیشو دارین اصلا اهمیت ندین به حف مردم که دیوونه ممکنه بهتون بگن (خصوصا اقوام) یه بارم که شده خودخواه باش و به خودت فکر کن و بگو مردم برن به درک

----------


## God_of_war

> این چیزی که شما میگید اسمش کمک نیست گول زدنه..
> همونطور که اول گفتم نظر شخصیمه..خودم مثل ایشون بودم و بدتر..خیلی بدتر..اگه هی میگفتم من مشکلی ندارم الان شک ندارم بیمارستان روانی بستری بودم..به هرحال من تجربه شخصیمو گفتم 
> اگر قرار بود خودمون بتونیم همه مشکلاتمونو حل کنیم اسممون انسان نبود خدا بود..
> من نه به ایشون گفتم دیوونه نه گفتم حتما برو پیش دکتر..شما هم مثل بابای من باید پیشت بمیری تا باور کنی مریضی..
> چیزی رو گفتم که فک کردم برای دوستمون بهتره نه چیزی که دلخوشش کنه الکی..میتونن قبول کنن میتونن نکنن.هرکس مسئول تصمیمات خودشه..شماهم ک کلا با من مشکل داری و مهم نیست 
> من دوست دارم با حقیقت کسیو ازار بدم تا اینکه با امید الکی یه مدت محدود دلخوشش کنم و بعد ۱ ماه ببینه عه من بازم حالم بد شد که..اصلا بخاطر همین اینجور تاپیکا شرکت نمیکنم که یه عده پامیشن میان هرچی بگی میکوبن..
> حرف منم تموم شد.
> افسار زندگیت دست خودته عزیزم@NiNi روانشناس رفتن معنیش دیوونه بودن نیست خدایی نکرده..معنیش اینه دوس دارم کسی که بیشتر از من بلده کمکم کنه..
> موفق باشین..


تلقین کردن و خود را مریض جلوه دادن کار خوبیه؟ من که میگم با فکر خودشه همه چی . میتونه ادم خودشو یه دیوونه جا بزنه یا یه ادم سالم

----------


## zansia

شما تو شرایط ایشون نیستین که بگین تلقین داره میکنه و سالمه!

شاید سالم باشن و خودشون فرض کنن مشکلی دارن (دیوونه کلمه اغراق امیزیه برای ایشون)

ولی فردی که سالم باشه و از لحاظ فکری فکر کنه مشکل داره هم اگر تو 6 سال نتونسته خودش مشکلشو حل کنه نیاز داره بهش کمک کنن. ایشون قطعا حتی اگر افسردگی حاد هم داشته باشن میتونن خودشون مشکلشونو حل کنن ولی در ازا چی؟ چند سال دیگه عمرشونو باید صرف کنن؟

----------


## God_of_war

> دیدتون خیلی منفیه
> من تا سال دوازدهم دست رو دست گذاشتم که رو اراده و انگیزم کار کنم هیچی به هیچی
> از تابستون دوازدهم رفتم تهران پیش یه خانم مشاور
> از ساعت مطالعه حداکثر نیم ساعت رسیدم به هشت ساعت
> منی که تخمین رتبم 50 الی 60 هزار بود تو کنکور با وجود اینکه باید قرص معده میخوردم و سر یه سری مسائل قرص رو از یه هفته قبل نخوردم و کل تایم ادبیات معدمو چنگ زده بودم و دردش تا اواخر ریاضی ادامه داشت رتبم شدش 10 هزار (همه درسام عالی بود ادبیات رو 4 زدم)
> 
> نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنین کسی که بره پیش روانشناس دیوونس؟؟ یا مشکل خاصی داره؟؟ شما سرما میخوری میرین دکتر بهتون دارو بده. چون رفتین دکتر برای سرما خوردگی یعنی دارین میمیرین یا مشکل خاصی دارین؟
> مشاور روانشناس هم اگر ایشون برن پیش یه ادم درست حسابی که واقعا سرش باشه مطمئن باشین هدفش کمک بهشون میشه نه خالی کردن حساب بانکیشون. البته اگر برن سراغ ادم حسابی
> 
> ...


 اینجا مگه دفتر مشاوره شماس واسه همین میگم یه مش ادمای پولین همشون حتی به نظرات کاربرای این سایتم نمیشه اعتماد کرد معلوم نیس چند حق دلالیشه این وسط

----------


## zansia

> اینجا مگه دفتر مشاوره شماس واسه همین میگم یه مش ادمای پولین همشون حتی به نظرات کاربرای این سایتم نمیشه اعتماد کرد معلوم نیس چند حق دلالیشه این وسط


#کافر_همه_را_به_کیش_خود_پندا  د

معلوم نیست خودتون از چند نفر حق دلالی گرفتین که اولین تصورتون این بوده  :Yahoo (1): 

استارتر: در هر حال اگر بهتون چیزی که تو ذهنم بود رو نمیگفتم شاید بعدا عذاب وجدان میگرفتم که چرا نگفتم. شما خودتون مختار هستین که هرکاری میخواین با ایندتون کنین چه راهتون صحیح باشه چه غلط (این برداشت رو نکنین که منظورم اینه که هر راهی بجز راهی که من میگم غلطه. ممکنه تجربه من برای شما اثر عکس بذاره). من هم جای شما نیستم و نمیتونم بگم چیزی که برای من جواب داد برای شما هم جواب میده
فقط تجربه شخصیمو گفتم
موفق باشین

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


چرا همه دوس دارین یکی رو دیوونه جلوه بدین یا بگین مشکل خاصی داره باید بره روانکاو و چرت و پرت بره که چی بشه بره یه پزشک با دهن گشادش که فقط فک میزنه درمانش کنه یا پولاشو خالی کنه تو جیبش. عزیز من بری دکتر ، دکتر از نقطه ضعفت سو استفاده می کنه و طوری وانمود می کنه که تو واقعا مریضی یا مشکلی داری تا حسابای بانکیتو خالی کنه تو جیبش. به نظر من تو سالمی فقط باید وقت بزاری رو ضمیر ناخوداگاهت و ارادت و انگیزه که خودت بهتر از همه ما میدونی اینا رو.


دیدتون به دکتر این نباشه لطفا! همه پزشکا رو هم با یه چوب نزنید
بعدشم چه ایرادی داره با کسی مشورت کردن؟
منم از بچگی مشکل کمبود اعتماد به نفس داشتم و دلم میخواد برم پیش مشاور ولی متاسفانه دید اکثر آدما به مشاوره رفتن بده
آدم تو همه مراحل زندگیش به یه راهنما نیاز داره حالا این راهنما ممکنه پدر و مادر یا ریش سفید خانواده یا مشاور باشه
استارتر خودش تو همه تاپیکا داره اعلام میکنه مشکلش و بقیه ام سودی براشون نداره بره پیش مشاور یا نه فقط سعی میکنن راهنماییش کنن همین*

----------


## God_of_war

> *
> 
> دیدتون به دکتر این نباشه لطفا! همه پزشکا رو هم با یه چوب نزنید
> بعدشم چه ایرادی داره با کسی مشورت کردن؟
> منم از بچگی مشکل کمبود اعتماد به نفس داشتم و دلم میخواد برم پیش مشاور ولی متاسفانه دید اکثر آدما به مشاوره رفتن بده
> آدم تو همه مراحل زندگیش به یه راهنما نیاز داره حالا این راهنما ممکنه پدر و مادر یا ریش سفید خانواده یا مشاور باشه
> استارتر خودش تو همه تاپیکا داره اعلام میکنه مشکلش و بقیه ام سودی براشون نداره بره پیش مشاور یا نه فقط سعی میکنن راهنماییش کنن همین*


به نظر من بازم میگم نظر منه این ایشون فقط الکی بزرگ نمایی کرده و از اونجایی که دختره و تنهاس با تاپیک زدن خودشو سرگرم میکنه امیدوارم جسارت نشه ولی من هم پشت کنکورم درکش می کنم یه وقتایی ادم دلش تفریح میخواد وقتی کنکور دادن عادت شده باشه مشکل دار میشه دکتر هم بره بهس میگه برو تفریح کن و از این جور چرت و پرتا یه پولی هم میگیره یه لبخند ملیحی هم میزنه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## WallE06

_نکته اول بدون کنکور درس خوندن نشونه نقص و عیب نیست 
خود من کاش بدون کنکور میرفتم اصن مث احمقا کنکور شرکت نمیکردم
نکته دوم آزاد رو نمیدونم ولی چیزای خوبی از محیطش و آدماش نشنیدم وندیدم . یه جوریه  
ولی کنکور دلیل زرنگی و خنگی هیچ آدمی نیست 
چون عملن رقابت عادلانه ای نیست که بخواد معیار درستی باشه_

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zansia


دیدتون خیلی منفیه
من تا سال دوازدهم دست رو دست گذاشتم که رو اراده و انگیزم کار کنم هیچی به هیچی
از تابستون دوازدهم رفتم تهران پیش یه خانم مشاور
از ساعت مطالعه حداکثر نیم ساعت رسیدم به هشت ساعت
منی که تخمین رتبم 50 الی 60 هزار بود تو کنکور با وجود اینکه باید قرص معده میخوردم و سر یه سری مسائل قرص رو از یه هفته قبل نخوردم و کل تایم ادبیات معدمو چنگ زده بودم و دردش تا اواخر ریاضی ادامه داشت رتبم شدش 10 هزار (همه درسام عالی بود ادبیات رو 4 زدم)

نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنین کسی که بره پیش روانشناس دیوونس؟؟ یا مشکل خاصی داره؟؟ شما سرما میخوری میرین دکتر بهتون دارو بده. چون رفتین دکتر برای سرما خوردگی یعنی دارین میمیرین یا مشکل خاصی دارین؟
مشاور روانشناس هم اگر ایشون برن پیش یه ادم درست حسابی که واقعا سرش باشه مطمئن باشین هدفش کمک بهشون میشه نه خالی کردن حساب بانکیشون. البته اگر برن سراغ ادم حسابی

استارتر اگر تهران زندگی میکنین و اگر خواستی میتونم ادرس و اسم مشاوری که پیششون میرفتم رو بهت بدم
من خانوادم اونقدری اوضاع مالیشون خوب نبود که هزینه مشاوره براشون راحت بشه ولی پدرم گفت اگر لازمه شده وام میگیرم ولی برو. شما هم گفتی درامد داری. من شرایطتون رو نمیدونم ولی اگر شرایط مالیشو دارین اصلا اهمیت ندین به حف مردم که دیوونه ممکنه بهتون بگن (خصوصا اقوام) یه بارم که شده خودخواه باش و به خودت فکر کن و بگو مردم برن به درک


آره ممنون میشم اگه اسم مشاورتون رو بگید البته تو خصوصی بفرستین که تبلیغ حساب نشه.*

----------


## NiNi

*سلامِ مجدد بچه ها..خب، خانواده من به شدت با دوباره کنکور دادنم و دانشگاه نرفتنم مخالفت کردن..هر چند خودشون اولش قبول کردن، ولی دیدنِ اینکه سبک زندگی من تغییری نکرده و گوشه خونه موندم، میگن که من بازم از دانشگاه رفتن فرار میکنم و محاله بخونم و تا ابد قراره کش بیاد این کنکور و بازم با حرفام دارم حالشونو بهم میزنم، تلویزیون و گوشی و نت رو پیش کشیدن که سال‌های قبل مانع درس خوندن من شده بودن..دعوایی راه افتاد عجیب..بعد شام تا اومدم بشینم شروع کردن به بحث و جنگ اعصاب. علاقه بسیار زیادی هم به تحقیر و اینکه نمیتونی و نمیشه دارن. من همینجوریشم میترسم و اینا هم بدتر تو دلمو خالی میکنن..من چند روز دیگه کتابهای نظام جدید به دستم میرسه..میگن اینا رو هم میذاری کنار نمیخونی خاک میخورن..میگم اولش یکم طول میکشه راه بیفتم میگن برو بابا..میخوان من همین الان برم پزشکی..میگم خانواده عزیز، من بحثم تلاش کردن عه و مطمئنم به اندازه تلاشم نتیجه میگیرم امسال میگن نتیجه نه، پزشکی. تو با این حرفا مجوز میگیری برای کم کاری. من الان میفهمم چرا انقدر روانم به هم ریخته..علت قبول نشدنم خودمم و تنبلی ام ولی این حرفا خیلی تو بی انگیزه کردن مؤثرن..من الان دیگه پشتم خداست..امیدوارم بتونم، چون خودمم واقعاً نگرانم و حرفای خانواده ام دودلم کرده..*

----------


## NiNi

*اگه می‌شد تو اینترنت احساسات آدما رو هم دید، دلِ خسته ی من رو میدیدین بچه ها، خانواده من به هیچ صراطی مستقیم نیستن. ول نمیکنن زندگیمو بسازم..میگم نزنید این حرفا رو من لطمه میخورم، اهمیتی نمیدن.. میگم هنوز بذارین بخونم، چرا حرف گذشته رو میکنین وسط یه غلطی کردم نخوندم، میگن بازم همون تنبل هستی. میگم آخه چرا ول نمیکنید منو با زندگیم یه کاریش کنم بازم انگار نه انگار..نمیدونم کِی تموم میشه این قضاوت کردن آدما..*

----------


## God_of_war

> *اگه می‌شد تو اینترنت احساسات آدما رو هم دید، دلِ خسته ی من رو میدیدین بچه ها، خانواده من به هیچ صراطی مستقیم نیستن. ول نمیکنن زندگیمو بسازم..میگم نزنید این حرفا رو من لطمه میخورم، اهمیتی نمیدن.. میگم هنوز بذارین بخونم، چرا حرف گذشته رو میکنین وسط یه غلطی کردم نخوندم، میگن بازم همون تنبل هستی. میگم آخه چرا ول نمیکنید منو با زندگیم یه کاریش کنم بازم انگار نه انگار..نمیدونم کِی تموم میشه این قضاوت کردن آدما..*


اصلا خانواده مقصر نیس چیکار کنن بیچاره ها با هر ساز ما رقصیدن من جات بودم میرفتم کتابخونه من خودم میرم سر کار تا هم خودم راحت شم هم خانواده . تو هم برو کتابخونه به هر حال یه سال کم نیس مجبورن هر روز قیافتو تو خونه تحمل کنن البته این حرفو به خودمم میگم :Yahoo (15):  شدیم یه چیزی مثل گلدون تو خونه.

----------


## Mysterious

*به خانوادتون حق میدم
شما به قول خودت ۶ سال دست رو دست گذاشتی مدام بهت فرصت دادن منابع تهیه کردن و به بهونه های مختلف نخوندی 
مشخصه اعتمادشون از بین رفته
ولی خب اگه ببینن داری تلاشتو میکنی یواش یواش اعتمادشون جلب میشه
یه کمم از دید خانوادت به خودت نگاه کن،نگرانن وگرنه دشمنی ندارن
مسیر خیلی سختی باید طی کنی تا دوباره بتونن مثل سالای قبل بهت اعتماد کنن
ولی بنظرم خودتم بیشتر فکر کن اگه دانشگاه نمیخوای بری برو کلاس کنکور خودتو مجبور کن به یه کاری کردن خونه موندن ناخودآگاه آدمو افسرده میکنه*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


اصلا خانواده مقصر نیس چیکار کنن بیچاره ها با هر ساز ما رقصیدن من جات بودم میرفتم کتابخونه من خودم میرم سر کار تا هم خودم راحت شم هم خانواده . تو هم برو کتابخونه به هر حال یه سال کم نیس مجبورن هر روز قیافتو تو خونه تحمل کنن البته این حرفو به خودمم میگم شدیم یه چیزی مثل گلدون تو خونه.


میرم خب! قراره برم کتابخونه vip منتظرم کتاب‌هام برسه.*

----------

